# Which other location would you like to see



## shovenose (Oct 20, 2013)

For Unmanaged KVM VPS, so far I'd have:


Atlanta, GA
Kansas City, MO
San Diego, CA
Fairfax, CA
ONE MORE (Not completely saturated, no ColoCrossing, decent pricing)
I want to hear what people would be interested in.


----------



## Tux (Oct 20, 2013)

Atlanta and Kansas City are a little crowded.


----------



## GIANT_CRAB (Oct 20, 2013)

South Africa, Papua New Guinea, Iran, Iraq, Syria, North Korea, Palestine, Afghanistan, Egypt, Libya, Indonesia, Philippines and Thailand.

These locations aren't saturated.


----------



## wlanboy (Oct 20, 2013)

How Lazzaro would say: Visualize it!



Map source: openstreetmap.com

So following locations might be filling the gaps:


Seattle (crowded)
Denver (too near to Kansas)
Las Vegas
Jacksonville (too near to Atlanta)
Chicago (crowded)
Austin
New Jersey


----------



## Ruchirablog (Oct 20, 2013)

middle of New York city


----------



## HostUS-Alexander (Oct 20, 2013)

NYC/NY or Scotland, UK.


----------



## shovenose (Oct 20, 2013)

How do you feel about Ubiquity Dedicated Servers?


----------



## wlanboy (Oct 20, 2013)

shovenose said:


> How do you feel about Ubiquity Dedicated Servers?



PeakFlow system based DDoS protection
GTT, nLayer, Above.Net, and Level 3 as upstreams
Not that bad.

What datacenter do you want to buy in?


----------



## shovenose (Oct 20, 2013)

nyc


----------



## Ivan (Oct 20, 2013)

Las Vegas.


----------



## wrox (Oct 20, 2013)

Sweden.


----------



## GIANT_CRAB (Oct 20, 2013)

shovenose said:


> How do you feel about Ubiquity Dedicated Servers?


They are most likely endorse SPAM privately. (check LET, there was people talking about it) A lot of their subnets are listed as SPAM too.


----------



## shovenose (Oct 20, 2013)

After a chat with them it's a definite no.


----------



## Reece-DM (Oct 20, 2013)

shovenose said:


> After a chat with them it's a definite no.


NYC is a nice location being with Ubiquity is not.

We dropped them due to a few reasons, , spam, dirty ip's, network lag and there idea of ever increasing prices on certain things.


PeakFlow system based DDoS protection
That's just a Auto-Null I'm pretty sure of it!


----------



## Francisco (Oct 20, 2013)

Reece said:


> NYC is a nice location being with Ubiquity is not.
> 
> We dropped them due to a few reasons, , spam, dirty ip's, network lag and there idea of ever increasing prices on certain things.
> 
> ...


 correcto, it's just an autonull. They claim it's filtering but they have a very detailed paragraph on their sales posts that document exactly how it works. TL;DR - auto nullroutes.



GIANT_CRAB said:


> They are most likely endorse SPAM privately. (check LET, there was people talking about it) A lot of their subnets are listed as SPAM too.


This is the part that cracks me up. They were on WHT crying about how unfair spamhaus is and about how awesome they are about keeping their network clean. In reality, some quick searches on google shows the *tons* of spam that leaves their network. It's almost as bad as the amount of outbound bruteforces that leave YardVPS/etc.

Francisco


----------



## RiotSecurity (Oct 20, 2013)

Russia, Costa Rica, Iceland, Germany, Netherlands.


----------



## switsys (Oct 20, 2013)

shovenose said:


> For Unmanaged KVM VPS,
> 
> I want to hear what people would be interested in.


Finland, Norway, Denmark, Poland, France, Latvia, Russia


----------



## wlanboy (Oct 20, 2013)

Sweden (interoute.com or ip-only.se)


----------



## MannDude (Oct 20, 2013)

I'd say it depends on who you want to attract, in terms of client base. Certain locations will attract certain types of clients. You've got to ask yourself, are you prepared to deal with this?

I can't really suggest any locations as for my personal needs, anything in the US is probably going to be fine. I'd like to suggest a non-US location but I've still not got any use for that yet.

Anyhow, good luck.


----------



## shovenose (Oct 20, 2013)

MannDude said:


> I'd say it depends on who you want to attract, in terms of client base. Certain locations will attract certain types of clients. You've got to ask yourself, are you prepared to deal with this?
> 
> I can't really suggest any locations as for my personal needs, anything in the US is probably going to be fine. I'd like to suggest a non-US location but I've still not got any use for that yet.
> 
> Anyhow, good luck.


Yeah, I like keeping it all within the US.

VPS's in Alaska would be cool but not mainstream.


----------



## DomainBop (Oct 20, 2013)

> nyc


NYC/NJ and all the locations in your first post (except for Fairfax,CA which I hope isn't Comcast business...) have a lot of competition.

Here's a few with less competition and all places have DCs that are fairly reasonable (with the exception of maybe Boston unless you go to Somerville):

Baltimore

Boston

Columbus, OH

Philadelphia



> How do you feel about Ubiquity Dedicated Servers?


the first choice in the US for all the scumbags who run spamming operations (both email and comment spam) and anyone who runs a botnet.  Europe has Ecatel, the US has Ubiquity/Nobistech.


----------



## shovenose (Oct 20, 2013)

No, it's not going to be Comcast business class. Thanks for asking.

I've decided  just do Atlanta to start and then move to Kansas City. When business really gets hopping I'll get the ball rolling to do VPS and Dedicated in Fairfax. Probably will actually be in San Rafael not Fairfax there are two buildings there - one perfect for an office and one perfect for a datacenter and they are close to each other. But that's down the road. Everything I'm doing now is leading up the the ShoveDC (will not be named as such, but easy to refer to that way).


----------



## willie (Oct 21, 2013)

I'd be up for colo'ing some gear in Fairfax, which came up on one of your other threads.


----------



## shovenose (Oct 21, 2013)

willie said:


> I'd be up for colo'ing some gear in Fairfax, which came up on one of your other threads.


PM me if you're really interested. It's still a work in progress and it will be some months. 

All gear (whether colod or rented) would get moved to the permanent facility when it happens, in Fairfax or San Rafael.


----------

